# Cruel Videos on You Tube



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I love YouTube as much as everyone, but during a random search for vids of Gambian pouchies, one thing led to another and a few 'suggested' videos popped up with titles such as 'Ferret vs Rat', 'Spider vs Mouse', etc. I'm sure everyone knows what I'm talking about...the ones of snakes eating mice are the least offensive (although I still find them offensive and demeaning to the mouse) but there was one of two ferrets pulling a (mercifully) dead rat apart. 

How is it legal to put stuff like this up on a public site? What really makes me mad is that there are enough stupid, cruel people out there who will go out of their way to make their own video and these poor animals are suffering as a result.

Does anyone have any advice on how You Tube can be policed or at least moderated to ban videos like this? It's sending out a message that it's fun to watch animals die :whip:


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't think of an effective way to police it. I've seen/heard about some pretty horrific ones. It's a shame that you can't use youtube as a site to view animals that are being well cared for without things like "Bosc vs Corn snake" popping up in the corner.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

You do what every one else who gets offended by a video does, they report it to You Tube.

Now yes, there are fecking loads of this type of video.

The Ferrets v's Rats one, was it in an enclosed space? Was it outside and they were actually working ferrets? Where they in an enclosed area where if the rat had been given alive it would not have had a chance?

Simple questions you should ask really.

Not having a go, or agreeing with the videos. But you need to look at somethings a little less closed minded first.

Nothing I love better than seeing a pack of wolves bringing something down in the wild. Does that make me a sicko because I admire the amazing ability to learn.

African hunting dogs are by the far the most amazing preditors to ever watch hunting. They are military hunters.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Was the rat dead before it was put in with the two ferrets?

John


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's a longshot to convince YouTube to moderate better. I know you can report offensive videos but that would mean actively seeking them out, and I'm not keen on that. Surely there is a moderation process though? There must be someone who looks at videos before they're posted otherwise people could get away with showing porn and extreme violence towards people on there. 

Makes you wonder though - like that Finnish guy who killed those people at the school, it was only afterwards that people payed attention to his YouTube video...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I just report any I come across that I find cruel or offensive (I don't actively seek them out though). The video's aren't modded before going on the site I don't think. There are loads added daily so not sure that's feasible.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> You do what every one else who gets offended by a video does, they report it to You Tube.
> 
> Now yes, there are fecking loads of this type of video.
> 
> ...


The video I saw of the ferrets was, as I said, with a dead rat - someone on the Comments section had mentioned it had been pre-killed, but most of the comments were saying it should have been alive. Had it been alive, then it would have had no chance - it was two ferrets in a small, enclosed space.

I don't think I'm being close minded - what bothers me about these videos isn't that it's one animal killing another for food as they would in the wild, but that it's an artificial situation created and filmed for entertainment. I don't have a problem with nature shows where lions bring down gazelles and baby chicks being pecked to death by birds of prey, but on some of the videos I've seen, you've got someone putting a terrified mouse/rat/chick into an enclosed space where it's got no chance. As I said, when this is done purely for enjoyment so someone can have their 15 minutes on YouTube, that is disgusting.


----------

